# Where is slattach?



## LeServal (Mar 27, 2010)

I just wanted to connect a 6.4 to an 8.0 FreeBSD system using a serial line and slattach... and, surprise-surprise - there is no slattach on 8.0. 6.4 tells me it should be /sbin/slattach, but 8.0 does not have it. Is this behaviour normal or is it a bug? Or do I have to just install some package to get slattach?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 27, 2010)

Looks like the directory /usr/share/examples/slattach is all that's left. Its counterpart under /usr/obj suggests that it's "legacy". No idea if there's a port or a replacement for it.


----------



## LeServal (Mar 27, 2010)

Damn. That is a real pity, of course. But thank you for clarifying.

Does anyone have any idea how I can GET an slattach command, now that it is clear that I do not have it pre-installed?


----------



## phoenix (Mar 29, 2010)

Is this for a serial console connection?  Have a look at tip(1) and cu(1).


----------



## LeServal (Mar 29, 2010)

Dear phoenix,

Thank you for your suggestions. I know about cu and I like it; but slattach is actually simulating an ethernet connection over serial, while cu uses serial directly. slattach is in so far a bit similar to pppd (but, I have been told, less insecure). Another possibility would be some program named "dip", I read about it here

http://oss.sgi.com/LDP/HOWTO/Net-HOWTO/x1727.html

but apparently at least no precompiled package exists.

I guess they removed it because that OS with the big round Start-button-without-the-word-Start has no longer SLIP support. Still, I find this miserable, it feels like removing vi or the shell...


----------

